

In defense of the multipage article - mkr-hn
http://mkronline.com/2013/02/28/in-defense-of-the-multipage-article/

======
dmor
Couldn't you just sell more ad units on a single page that would be viewed as
the user scrolled?

~~~
mkr-hn
That sounds like it would be irritating. Random objects popping out as I read
are the #1 thing that makes me close pages.

